# new reel?



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

I recently bought a 7 foot MH ugly stik tiger rod and was wondering what would be a good reel to pair with it. I am mainly going to be using it for surf and pier fishing just at a loss as to what reel would be good to go with this rod.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Many choices. Don't buy junk because it will not last or perform when needed. For a lower cost reel a Penn Battle is an ok reel. The size would depend on what you are fishing for. I use a Battle 4000 for Spanish and a Battle 6000 for kings. A Battle 5000 could be used for both with the right line.

Many other choices but always rinse in freshwater and try not to dunk the reel in saltwater while fishing.

A Penn Fierce is a model under the Battle that is ok. I use Penn Slammers and Penn SSM, Penn, SSG, and Penn Sargus and they are doing fine.

Take care of a decent reel and it will last for years.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

3000-4000 
Penn Clash
Penn Conflict 
Penn Fierce 
Penn Spin Fisher
Penn Slammer


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks T-boy and Limit out been looking and thinking of a spin fisher v not sure if I wanted 4500 or 5500. this would probably be a rod more for bull reds, big cats and large pier fish. I also agree with you T-boy I should buy a quality reel instead of a cheaper reel if I hope to fight larger fish something I can be confident will hold up to the fight. thanks again guys.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Id go with at least a 5500 for the pier. I have the 4500ssv and the 5500ssv and if nothing else you can hold a bit more line and a good king, shark, or even a big bull red can sometimes take a lot of line


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

A 3k/4k sized reel would NOT pair well with that rod bud. A 5-6k is what I'd be looking for. I'd check out the Shimano Socorro over on Tackle Direct. They're closing them out because the new model is about to be released. Great budget reel. If you want to get a higher quality reel but don't want to pay retail, I'd look on fleabay for a used Stradic FI/FH/FJ 5000.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^check your local shops as well. They will be closing them out as well.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys will definitely keep in mind the size keeping it between 5000 and 6000 the Socorro looks good and is priced very well I have also heard so many good things about Shimano products. I was also looking at Penn's spin fisher V is it really good also or just hype and is it worth the extra money over the Socorro?


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

1st let me say I appreciate all the advice unfortunately I did not realize that I bought a casting rod by mistake. So I have 2 choices just eat the loss which I would hate doing or get a casting reel which I know nothing about. If I was going to go the route of buying a casting reel what are some of the basics I would need to know I am assuming I will not be using light lures and using more live bait with this but is it viable for pier and surf fishing in this area as I mostly see spinning reels when I go out ? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you used the rod? If not, then I would return it and buy a spinning rod.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

dabutcher said:


> Have you used the rod? If not, then I would return it and buy a spinning rod.


yeah I bought it used so no returns I had been wanting a tiger stick for a while and found a deal on one so got it cant believe I didn't notice the difference in guide sizes.anyways non returnable. Bright side maybe can get one of those penn senators I keep hearing about.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Get an Abu 7000C3i to go with that 7' Casting Tiger Lite. You'll never be interested in using a huge, heavy-ass spinning reel for casting/bottom fishing again.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> Get an Abu 7000C3i to go with that 7' Casting Tiger Lite. You'll never be interested in using a huge, heavy-ass spinning reel for casting/bottom fishing again.


hey thanks for the info reel looks good only I dont have a tiger lite it is a regular tiger mh action so will this reel still be good since it is a stiffer rod just wanted to make sure.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

hey guys thank you for all the help and suggestions I decided to go with an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000 that I bought from Pompano Joe here are some pics of the reel and completed setup. Thank you Joe not only for the reel at a great price but also for sharing your knowledge of these reels with me.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

newmanFL said:


> hey guys thank you for all the help and suggestions I decided to go with an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000 that I bought from Pompano Joe here are some pics of the reel and completed setup. Thank you Joe not only for the reel at a great price but also for sharing your knowledge of these reels with me.


About the best choice you could have made, I hope you enjoy the reel & enjoyed spending some time with Joe - he's one awesome dude!


----------

